# goatfish????????



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Has anyone kept these im having a hard time getting info. We b says they get big but ive yet to see anyone with large specimens


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

What do you consider big? They supposedly get between 10 and 36 inches


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Haha ya the bicolor only around 12 max thats fine but i have not seen many in aquariums? Maybe a reason for this?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Probably because they aren't reef safe fish and there's a lot more reef lovers than fowlr. They eat lots of the "reef clean up crew" type dudes --> "They should not, under any circumstance, be kept in an aquarium with shrimp, crabs, worms (including feather dusters), or any other invertebrates."


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i had one for 6 months it was a yellow that got to big for my 125 eats any invert and small fish


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

dino said:


> Haha ya the bicolor only around 12 max thats fine but i have not seen many in aquariums? Maybe a reason for this?


It's because they are terrible shippers and stores don't like DOA's &/or semi-DOA's (won't eat)


----------

